# Clipper-Knicks-Warriors Trade



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

i didn't think of this but i saw it on another board and liked it tell me would this be a good trade for the clips and also if it works in the salary cap:

warriors-Camby , Cory Maggette
Knicks- Danny Fortson , Q Richardson , #30 from Warriors ,#41 from Clippers

clippers- Latrell Sprewell , Bob Sura , Erik dampier 

Warriors : Marcus Camby gives them an athletic center that will let Jamison play sf his natural position . Cory Maggette gives them a super atletic swingman . With the #3 they draft Drew Gooden to play pf to form a really good frontcourt . 

Knicks-Danny Fortson gives them a big man who can battle for rebounds . Q richardson will be a solid sg off the bench . With the #7 they draft Caron butler who can potentially become a star . With the #30 they draft Zaur pachulia who of what I hear is still a little raw but with great potential . With the #36 they draft Tayshaun Prince who has a great jumper and good handles . With the #41 they draft Ryan Humphrey he's undersized for a pf but his atleticicsm makes up for it . 

clippers- Latrell Sprewell get a sg who can score and play defense and should be a huge upgrade from Eric Piatkowski.Bob Sura gives them a good scorer off the bench . Erik dampier gives them a solid backup to Michael Olowokandi and Elton Brand . With the #8 they draft Dajuan Wagner to Play pg and with the #12 they draft Curtis Borchardt to give them another big man off the bench which they will need to compete in the West.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Clippers don't want, or need Latrell Sprewell. And the CERTAINLY do not need or want Erick Dampier. They will never take on those contracts. Especially when it doesn't even make them a better team.

Q Richardson is going nowhere. Trading him could have a negative effect in the future when DMiles is a FA.


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

I don't really like this trade.

Sprewell is a veteran - which the Clips could use - but at the expense of _both_ Maggette and Richardson?

I say no.

And Erick Dampier is basically basketball filler. Adding him to the team wouldn't excite me or anything.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Hell, great deal for the Warriors. I'd be jumping on it


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Thats terrible for us. We arent trading Qrich, Dmiles, or Brand I guarentee it. Sura and Dampier are worthless and Pike plays the same as Sura except he is like 5 inches taller and doesnt take it to the hole as much


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*LA/GS/NY trade*

I don't think NY would no that. Plus, I don't see the Clippers giving up Q-Rich, even if they get Sprewell.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Q was the Clips second most consistant scorer, and just as importantly, the best friend and often ally-ouper to Darius Miles. Q-Rich will be better than spree and Corey will be able to back up both Darius and Q next year. (If the get rid of Lamar which I hope they do). Never would the Clippers do this.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Great deal for the Warriors. But Jamison's natural position is actually pf, and Butler would be a better pick than Gooden.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Add another player for the clips -- there is no way they will trade all those players for an aging player. Though he could provide some leadership, thats just too much youth potential to give away, maybe if one of the teams added another pick or another young player.


----------

